# my plans for a loft



## Hutchison (Aug 12, 2008)

This is what I have in mind for a few birds, probably no more than 3-5.

We're building a 12x16 shed for storage and gardening. I want to add a small loft and flight cage to the southern (sunny) side of the shed.

Am I on the right track?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks very nice My one suggestion and I've learned to follow it through the years, if you think its big enough ALWAYS make it bigger. I can't even remember how many times I thought an enclosure would be big enough only to finish it and wish I had built it bigger! Pigeons are very additive, so you may just end up with more than you planned on.


----------

